# My new guppies



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

These are my most recent additions.. I didn't "need" any more males, but I just love the colours of these guys.

I'm guessing this boy is half black blue


This guy, I'm really not sure.. red and gold snakeskin? 



And my female, who I think is Yellow Blond... I will be breeding her to my Yellow Mikarif male very shortly.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the blue one!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice guppies and very healthy looking anubias nana petite. My favourite is the yellowtail red wine..i mean the guppie with the yellow tailn the last picture. 
Do you have females to breed more guppies?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Filterfish (Nov 18, 2012)

So pretty. I hope to get one like your red guy, and breed with one of my females. Guppies are so happy.:bigsmile:


----------

